# Transparenter Hintergrund



## Xarfai (14. Dezember 2002)

Hi also ich möchte für meine Seite für den newsbereich eine Topicgrafik machen nun sieht die s aus langerbalken mit am ende einem Dreeieck (so ähnlich wie auf http://www.spraylogos.de)

Nun weiss ich aber nicht wie ich es machen kann das der hintergrund nicht weiß ist sondern transparent und sich daher jeglichem hintergrund anpasst :/ kann mir da bitte jemand helfen.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (14. Dezember 2002)

Du musst bei erstellen der Grafik keinen Hintergrund (tranparent ) wählen ) und beim speicher gif wählen und kein Hintergrund in den Option!

Wurde hier schon tausendfach besprochen, 

Cu on board

Cutti


----------



## Locke (14. Dezember 2002)

Na, einfach die Grafik als GIF abspeichern. Da kannst Du eine Farbe als transparent definieren.

Locke


----------



## Xarfai (14. Dezember 2002)

k thx


----------



## HammerFall (7. Januar 2004)

Ja das hab ich jetzt schon tausend mal gelesen, dass man das als gif speichern soll. ich hab also neuen layer gemacht (hintergrund transparent) und dann als gif gespeichert. Wenn ich das bild dann jedoch z.b. mit acdsee anguck is der hintergrund um die schrift trotzdem noch weiss..weiss jemand woran das liegt?


----------



## Michael Och (7. Januar 2004)

Hallihallo,

Wie Thomas Lindner schon gesagt hat, suchen ist die beste Medizin 

Naja, öffne mal dein Bild, das transparent sein sollte, und nun schaust du ob neben dem Bildnamen in Klammern sowas steht: Indiziert

Wenn nicht kann es auch nicht Transparent sein. D.h. 
Datei->Bildmodus->Indizierte Farben.
Noch einmal abspeichern und es sollte klappen.

PS: Du kannst es ja in einem Internetexplorer Testen, denn in dieser "Faxanzeige" wenn man ein Bild öffnet, ist der Hintergrund weiss, das bedeutet aber nicht, dass das Bild nicht transparent ist.

Um es in HTML zu testen:

```
<html><head><title>Bildtest</title></head>
<body bgcolor="#EineAndereFarbeAlsWeiss">
<img src="DeinBild.gif">
</body></html>
```


----------



## chrischanHH (7. Januar 2004)

ACDC zeigt transparente Bilder standartmäßig mit weißem Hintergrund an. Du must dir das Bild auf einer html site anschauen, mit farblichen Hintergrund.


----------



## Michael Och (7. Januar 2004)

Hab ich das nicht erwähnt?


----------



## HammerFall (7. Januar 2004)

Perfekt...danke!


----------

